# Repevax whooping cough vaccine



## Sashaj (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi,

Could you please advise me whether the Repevax whooping cough vaccine is the same vaccine that babies receive at their 8 weeks routine vaccination?

I was also wondering whether there are any whooping cough boosters available for adults. I understand the whooping cough vaccine is not a life long vaccine (please let me know if I am wrong). I would like to know whether my husband could have the booster (either NHS or private) and what is the cost?

Thanks

Sasha


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

It contains the same ingredients, except for Haem influenza B, but is a different branded product with slightly different doses to the infant vaccine (Pediacel) The Repevax is the vaccine given as a booster to pre school children.


There are no single boosters available for adults. The only product available in UK is Repevax. It is not currently being offered to all adults so your DH would not be able to get it on the NHS. Sorry no idea if it is available privately, cost would vary widely depending on costs for private appointment etc..


Hope this helpful?


----------



## Sashaj (Jul 25, 2011)

Thank you Maz. That's helpful. X


----------

